# La Savinelli Giubileo D'oro 313



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys I have a mint unused pipe that is stated in the title I'm looking to sell. Just wondering what you guys think its worth and what I should ask for it?

Thanks a whole bunch!
Andrew


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Pipe is on the Bay if you wanna go check it out! And maybe stick in a bid =P

Listed as " Stunning Savinelli Giubileo D'oro 313 unused pipe"


----------

